# What's wrong whit his ears ?



## Rapso (Apr 14, 2015)

Ok so I know that a lot can be done to change a poodle's look whit grooming, but there's a video that I keep on seeing on facebbok and it seem that just a haircut would not achieve this look. 

here's the video :

www.facebook.com/AnimalFans1/videos/1153108498035209/?fref=nf

Is it really juste a pretty good grooming job. Or was something done to the ears so they would stay in the air? 

I think it looks super cute but it also look like the opposite of what natural poodle ears look like...


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

I think there must be something holding. Poodle ears are not erect, even if trimmed all the way to the leather.

He is darling though - like a little koala!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Could be ill bred, or a mix, but either way he is absolutely adorable!


----------



## Malasarus (Apr 4, 2016)

Looks like a little mix breed to me. You're right that poodles don't have ears that stick up that way. If one walked in to the grooming shop I work at I would assume it's a mix. Super cute little guy though!


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

It's a mixed breed.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

_Who says so?_


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

I'm sure you're just joking but for others, Yes poodles ears can flip back like that at times, but the dog in the OP's head is not tilted back, it's ears are standing not just flipped back. Poodle ears can't do that.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

What a cute dog (Matisse too)! I think it's a Poodle/Yorkie mix.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

That IS an_ incredibly_ adorable little dog. I love his color too. And yes, Poodle ears sure don't do anything of the sort. haha...Yes, I'm a jokster Mysticrealm. :act-up: Matisse was looking up at me and now with all that long hair gone from his ears, they'll flip out like a little gremlin's when gravity isn't working. lol.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Either poor breeding of a poodle causing the ears to be placed higher than normal or a mixed breed in him causing them to be higher and more erect. And some good grooming skills to make them look cute and round. Killa's most recent surgery caused the placement of her ears to change so they are more on top of her head now. The will go in all sorts of positions including fully erect or pricked, half pricked and half flopped, or just plain normal dropped ears. Maybe I'll be able to make her look like that cutie once her hair grows back ?.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

I don't know about the ears, but ohhhhhh my gosh, I want him so bad! That baby is adorable!! ❤


----------



## Rapso (Apr 14, 2015)

Well he is super cute! And even if he is a mixed breed aside from the ears he looks all poodle! 
I'm sure people stop him all the time


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Rapso said:


> Well he is super cute! And even if he is a mixed breed aside from the ears he looks all poodle!
> I'm sure people stop him all the time



Except for the curly coat, there is nothing about that cutie that resembles a poodle lol!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Rapso said:


> Well he is super cute! And even if he is a mixed breed aside from the ears he looks all poodle!
> I'm sure people stop him all the time



I think the face ( not talking about the ears), looks poodely, but I do believe he's a mixed breed. It would be interesting to find out exactly what he was.


----------



## Rapso (Apr 14, 2015)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Except for the curly coat, there is nothing about that cutie that resembles a poodle lol!


I have to disagree with you. I think that aside form the ears he looks a lot like a poodle, who just append to have a round face teddy bear grooming.


----------



## catsaqqara (May 20, 2011)

Here's the Instagram account this is from with more pictures of her, spicedogsss, some show her ears down. The second pic gives some info about her and here's a pic of her at the groomers link


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Rapso said:


> I have to disagree with you. I think that aside form the ears he looks a lot like a poodle, who just append to have a round face teddy bear grooming.



Can't really see what the body or muzzle looks like, but poodles do not have big round eyes - they have smaller, almond shaped eyes. Those look like Maltese or Shih Tzu eyes.


----------



## TeamPoodle (Aug 10, 2015)

There's a comment below the video from the owner who says he is a silver poodle, and his ears have been erect since birth...

...whatever he is, he's adorable.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

TeamPoodle said:


> There's a comment below the video from the owner who says he is a silver poodle, and his ears have been erect since birth...
> 
> 
> 
> ...whatever he is, he's adorable.



He is adorable, but let's remember that reported parentage of a dog is only as reliable as the breeder who supposedly witnessed the breeding and prevented all other breedings.
This is a to die for adorable little dog in some of the Facebook groups that the breeder swears is 100% poodle who looks to be 97.5% Yorkie.
I think when it 
Looks like not a poodle
Walks like not a poodle
It's not a poodle lol!


----------



## TeamPoodle (Aug 10, 2015)

Tiny Poodles said:


> He is adorable, but let's remember that reported parentage of a dog is only as reliable as the breeder who supposedly witnessed the breeding and prevented all other breedings.
> This is a to die for adorable little dog in some of the Facebook groups that the breeder swears is 100% poodle who looks to be 97.5% Yorkie.
> I think when it
> Looks like not a poodle
> ...


Completely agree! I didn't think he was a pure poodle, I just thought it was interesting that the owner identified him as such.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Rapso said:


> I have to disagree with you. I think that aside form the ears he looks a lot like a poodle, who just append to have a round face teddy bear grooming.



In some of those pictures, he does look Poodle. In other pictures, not so much. Since we can't see him in person, we'll never know if he's purebred poodle, or not.

Unless we get a DNA test, lol.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Okay, I did a Google search and typed in, " What do Poodles look like in Korea.", and it showed some pictures very similar to this little guy. I clicked on a link that took me to Pinterest, where it showed pictures of Japanese and Korean style cuts, and I can see a resemblance. Of one of the pictures, it showed a red Poodle, and underneath it said, " Poodle with a Japanese Teddy Bear Cut." Except for the color it , ( in my opinion) looked a lot like this one. 

I'm not saying this one is purebred, but I'm just sharing what I found out.


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

I have actually seen several byb toy Poodles whose ears will lift up a bit (at least airplane style out to the side). It's usually when they have hair trimmed shorter on the ears. I presume they have inappropriately high ear placement. I've also seen it in a byb Dachshund...which is a special look, I will say


----------



## sarahebeth (Feb 16, 2016)

Coldbrew said:


> I think there must be something holding. Poodle ears are not erect, even if trimmed all the way to the leather.
> 
> He is darling though - like a little koala!


I think they have something holding his ears, too. I follow him on instagram and they aren't like that all the time. I know it sounds crazy, but I think they use string or something. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm telling you, poorly bred poodles can have ears that look like that and round eyes. It's amazing that something simple as grooming can make dogs look completly different from what they truly are. Many people don't think Killa is a poodle at all but I can tell you she is for sure because I saw and know her parents. Her ears would do the same thing as this dogs even before her surgery altered the placement of them. With good grooming techniques a groomer can make conformation of body parts stand out, and I think that is what is going on with this cute little poodle.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> I'm telling you, poorly bred poodles can have ears that look like that and round eyes. It's amazing that something simple as grooming can make dogs look completly different from what they truly are. Many people don't think Killa is a poodle at all but I can tell you she is for sure because I saw and know her parents. Her ears would do the same thing as this dogs even before her surgery altered the placement of them. With good grooming techniques a groomer can make conformation of body parts stand out, and I think that is what is going on with this cute little poodle.



I am of the belief that these days, when "poorly bred" is almost synonymous with bred for small size or "teacup", that breeders have mixed in Yorkies, Maltese, and and Chihuahua in order to reduce the size without reflecting that in the paperwork.
Hence that so called poodle on Facebook that in appearance is 97.5% Yorkie.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> I'm telling you, poorly bred poodles can have ears that look like that and round eyes. It's amazing that something simple as grooming can make dogs look completly different from what they truly are. Many people don't think Killa is a poodle at all but I can tell you she is for sure because I saw and know her parents. Her ears would do the same thing as this dogs even before her surgery altered the placement of them. With good grooming techniques a groomer can make conformation of body parts stand out, and I think that is what is going on with this cute little poodle.




Good post, and I agree. Personally, I don't know if this little dog is poorly bred or not, but after looking at those Japanese and Korean style cuts on Poodles, I'm thinking this dog could very well be 100% Poodle. And I agree with you that grooming can make dogs look completely different than what they really are. With all this talk about this little dog, it's too bad that we can't confirm it with the owner.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

TrixieTreasure said:


> Good post, and I agree. Personally, I don't know if this little dog is poorly bred or not, but after looking at those Japanese and Korean style cuts on Poodles, I'm thinking this dog could very well be 100% Poodle. And I agree with you that grooming can make dogs look completely different than what they really are. With all this talk about this little dog, it's too bad that we can't confirm it with the owner.


Confirming it with the owner wouldn't mean much. I had a wheaton puppy come in for grooming that the owners swore up and down was a yorkie puppy. There was no CHANCE in H E double hockey sticks that this thing was a yorkie. I mean it was bigger than an adult yorkie at 3 months of age and clearly had wheaton characteristics


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Mysticrealm said:


> Confirming it with the owner wouldn't mean much. I had a wheaton puppy come in for grooming that the owners swore up and down was a yorkie puppy. There was no CHANCE in H E double hockey sticks that this thing was a yorkie. I mean it was bigger than an adult yorkie at 3 months of age and clearly had wheaton characteristics



Oh yeah, I total get that, especially when it's obvious that the dog isn't what the owner says it is. In my opinion though, in this case, some people are agreeing that the dog does look like a Poodle. In that case, I would think it would safe to ask the owner to confirm whether or not that's true.

I think a lot of it is, this dog looks like it has a Japanese or possibly a Korean style cut, and maybe that's why people question on whether or not it's purebred.


----------

